# Central New Jersey



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Was thinking of every other or Every Friday night racing. 7:00 PM. On my 4 lane Max track. Whos Game ??
SJJ


----------



## toomanyhobbies (Mar 27, 2005)

sidejobjon said:


> Was thinking of every other or Every Friday night racing. 7:00 PM. On my 4 lane Max track. Whos Game ??
> SJJ


So how'd last night go?? Did you guys have organized races? Kinda tough for me to make it. Traffic sux. An hour home for me every night for 20 minute ride. Blah. Then would have to fight it again to come down to you. Maybe after Christmas shopping it'll lighten up?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

see what I can do with Hank after the holidays


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

toomanyhobbies said:


> So how'd last night go?? Did you guys have organized races? Kinda tough for me to make it. Traffic sux. An hour home for me every night for 20 minute ride. Blah. Then would have to fight it again to come down to you. Maybe after Christmas shopping it'll lighten up?


Dom,
Plan ahead the day you feel like coming, Bring your cars to work & come stright,May work better

Joe 65 & Mike came by they had some fast cars.

Al & Hank ,
There a little problem with my track,compared to Skip -Pack. Must been the heat its all bent & twisted.
Not nice & straight like yours LOL
Please try to come by.
SJJ


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

What classes are you trying to run and/or what type of cars do most people in your circle have?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

We have SS, indy, skinny Nascar, all TJets. I like some AFX too. Open to any kind really. Not a magnet car fan. I like to drive my slots.


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

joe65skylarkgs said:


> we have ss, indy, skinny nascar, all tjets. I like some afx too. Open to any kind really. Not a magnet car fan. I like to drive my slots.


also make sure you bring any ho brass.
Sjj


----------



## 65 COMET (Nov 4, 2012)

hey john hank here.After the holidays I would like to come over but would have to be a saterday.you have my #on an old flyer or ask joe.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

what town are you in?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

John is in Manalapan NJ. 

Hank, you name a sat ur available and we will set it up bud.


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

MIKE TOM & JOE 65 tonight.
SJJ


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I might be able to make it once in a while... I have to figure out how to get there from CLinton


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Well John, any pics or details of last night's run?


----------



## ctsvowner (Aug 9, 2010)

Any chance of a New Years day event??


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Not good day here having Family over.
PM your email we can make a email list send out mailing list with dates.
SJJ


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Holidays over back on tomorrow night. Who`s coming? PM for info
SJJ


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Tonight maybe biggest turn out? Who else lives near. PM for directions.
Thanks SJJ


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

I would love to come down and run with you guys. But I think you are a little too far to go after work on a Friday. If you did something on a weekend I may be able to make it down. I'm in Southern CT.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

SJJ, Dyno is fast too, might just set a track record!!!  :wave:


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

Dyno Dom said:


> SJJ, Dyno is fast too, might just set a track record!!!  :wave:


Beginners luck


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*attending your races*

John, Hank and I would like to attend.
however driving approximately two hours in rush hour traffic after working a full day on Friday with short notice of the event leaves a lot to be desired.
we would gladly attend a Saturday or Sunday race with at least two weeks notice in order to have enough time to enjoy racing between drives. 
I accept that folks do come a long way, sometimes a really long way, to support our drag racing events. and I am thankful for all that attend.
we try to open the track early enough for everyone to practice/play before qualifications and eliminations begin.
we thereby try to allow for a full day of racing ending at a time (hopefully) that allows everyone to get home at a reasonable hour.
now, let me say .... there have been a few occasions when I have gone to Hank's house at around 7 pm Friday night after working all day and not leaving until midnight or so. it is a twenty minute drive each way.
if I leave here at 6 PM on Friday night to come to your race, we don't arrive until 8 pm or later. whatever time we are done and decide to head home, we have a two hour drive.
I know that YOU have the equal distance to travel to come to my races. but, hopefully, you are driving to get here after a reasonable amount of rest/sleep and you are not driving back home after dark (well sometimes, but not at midnight).
I hope you can understand this and not take offense.
the last thing I want to do is scare you away from attending Hank's drag races or put anyone off for that matter.
again, Hank and I are anxious to come to your track and spend some rewarding time getting to learn the layout and maybe becoming competitive.
but, we would like what I have described in order to do so. 
I like that some local guys can come by on a Friday night with short notice and you guys can have fun. we like having fun too.
maybe some other guys that are within a two hour drive from you would like to attend and will speak their mind here now.
maybe not?


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Dyno said:


> Beginners luck


OK,  with your lay back & pounce at the finish line driving style!!!
SJJ, how did last nite's run go?


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*Schedule*

All,
I am 56 loved these baby`s for close to fifty years now. My only competiteve racing was early 90 "`S TYCO 440`S". Was living up North Jersey there were at lease 8 tracks within 45 min. Almost all were 6 lane because there was No problem getting 8- 10 racers,"Marshells almost unheard of now days " some tracks were 5 min away . Then I moved to central NJ lost touch with some racers & some racers moved furter north west all of a sudden they are 1 1/2 hr`s PLUS without traffic LOL.
Then i found HT Meet great people & made alot friends. I been getting my slot car fix collecting & building, Would love to be racing also, I bought a tub Track thought that would motovate some races, & i was working far could not get anything scheduled on the tub. sorry for all the bla bla anyway.

A couple local gays asked about Friday night, sounded weird at first but is working, Is cool because lattly i`am off every saturday, Guys come late but its a real blast this passed Firday was looking like it would be best turn out & did not happen, Some canceled for Bob B show this weekend, some had work. So two guys came from south Jersey heard took them 1 1/2 hrs each way hope they come back had fun.So realy nothing formal just having blast getting some lap time in all welcome. Sad to say today is Bob Bears show snow on ground & iam am home typing this not to take 1 1/2 hr ride each way. are hobby got spead out 

So Friday is open for discusion, i get home about 5 were good till when ever bring your cars to work on Fridays & come straight from work, other days are open" lets talk" this just happen & i am happy it did We have a good time running on the 5 X18 Max ,will take what i can get.

PS last week Mike did not show & i won a 2 min round robin with JOE65 Tjet formula`S but with this turn out last place went home with third LOL.
So lets keep in touch Al, Dom, anybody in tri-state area
SJJ


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

PM what Schedule will work for you. Test & Tune run some laps. Whos game ?
SJJ


----------

